# Roki Learns SPEAK and WHISPER!! 16 weeks



## largemouthhog (Jan 3, 2011)

trying to figure out how to embed!!! sorry


----------



## largemouthhog (Jan 3, 2011)

```
[MEDIA=youtube]64372244937[/MEDIA]
```


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Do you have it uploaded somewhere online - youtube, photobucket, etc?


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Gunnar (my Lab/Spare Parts mix) never quite mastered the "speak" command. He didn't bark; he talked, making a "yaa-yaa-yaa" sound that sort of mimicked human speech. When I told him "whisper" his jaws opened & closed, but no sound came out. Maybe if he had been a German Shepherd, he could have figured out what I was trying to get him to do. (Then again, when I tell Kaija to speak, she looks at me like, "What would you like me to say, Mom?" ...so maybe it's really a trainer issue....)


----------



## southforsunshine (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's the link:

http://www.facebook.com/v/764372244937


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

That's really good! How did you train Roki to do that?


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I love the "whisper"-so stinkin' cute!!


----------



## Scout&Sasha (Mar 30, 2011)

That is super cute!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So cute!!! Stosh can whisper bark too- mostly because I allow him two big barks to alert me then he has to use his 'inside' voice. Roki is off the charts adorable


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kris10 said:


> I love the "whisper"-so stinkin' cute!!


Forget the dog's whisper; I love the owner's accent! You are from the South, aren't you?


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

over the past week i tought sammie(17 weeks) the speak command too and she usually does the whisper thing first. its so funny because its almost like she tries to mimic a human when she does the whisper thing


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my gosh is that puppy cute!! I love this video! My husky/GSD used to do these commands..I cannot get Jackson to speak, he just doesn't get it.

I have puppy fever again...it's spring. Thank you for the fix!


----------



## Luxie (Apr 19, 2011)

How did you get your dog to whisper???


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

thats awesome...


----------

